# SA Licence



## afrique (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi
Does anyone know if you can legally drive on a South African driving licence in Portugal and if not what would be the correct procedure to follow.
Thanks


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Assuming you have residency here in PT, you're better off exchanging your SA licence for a PT one because the SA licences only have a short duration before expiring & once expired, can't be exchanged for a PT licence & nor (in reality) can it be renewed without going back to SA.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You can use South African D/L for up to 185 days from entry or from date Residency given then it must be exchanged better to do it within the 185 days, not exchanging you risk a fine or worse still being compelled to take a Portuguese driving test.

Whether like the USA a South Africian D/L needs notarizing or Apostilled unsure, driving schools act as agents for IMTT if you don't have an office handy, so they can handle paperwork


----------



## afrique (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks for the info. It's my Daughter and Son in Law that arrive on Tuesday from Joburg to live here in Porto and i just needed to know if they can legally drive on their SA licences for a while. Beyond myself with excitement, as now I will have them and my two Grand children closer too.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

The easy way to do the change is to have your local driving school handle the paper shuffling for you..... Congratulations on getting your family over. I reckon they're getting out at the right time!


----------



## afrique (Feb 4, 2009)

I have no doubt they will be safer and have a better quality of life here in Portugal. I will take your advice on the driving school and get it sorted asap.Thanks


----------

